# "Brian books" by Gary Pualsen



## demon_ (May 11, 2005)

I read the books:

Hatchet
And I am cuurently reading 
Brian's winter

I dont know if anyone heard of Gary Pualsen and if you have read any of his other books (Brian books) please tell me how they are...


----------



## Vincent Gray (Jun 22, 2005)

I read The Hatchet and Brian's Winter a long time ago. They were among the first novels that I actually liked that we studied in school, and now that I think about it, I remember quite a lot from them even I read them about eight years ago.

I didn't know there were any more books about Brian, though. I should check them out for nostalgia.


----------



## mandax (Jun 8, 2006)

Didn't he write "Woodsong" and "Dogsong"?  I vaguely remember a book I had read for school once, and I think it was called "Woodsong", but I could be mistaken.  It was pretty good.


----------

